# 1998 gti starting problem



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

I recently placed this engine in my mk2 for a swap. Before the swap everything ran just fine. Now that its in the car, I can't seem to get any fuel or spark. 
The first issue I would like to address is my lack of pulse at the fuel injectors. I have done all the tests that bently has told me to do. I end up getting 40.5 ohms resistance at all the injectors, they are suppose to be at 14.5-21.5 ohms. I redid and checked all the grounds and I am still getting the same issue. I have the harness from the fuse box pulled out and I am checking for any bad wires while I clean out the rest of the wires I don't need(a/c, mk3 headlight stuff). If anyone has any other input I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Most people do a VR6, 2.8 swap in their MK2/MK3 cars. Did you really put a 90 degree V6 into a MK2? Just checking to make sure this is the right forum.


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

hahaha sorry, I quickly copied and pasted this into the wrong forum. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Good luck.


----------

